# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Tool] Noob friendly Map Hack

## 9bibby

Here's a different map hack that is much easier to get up and running.

Creator is running a server to host map data, but there's a docker image to host your own.

GitHub - joffreybesos/d2r-mapview: Diablo 2 Map reveal screen overlay

Open source and free to use.

----------


## jensmd

i scanned the *exe
with this tool: VirusTotal

3 trojaner issus :O

what does it mean?

111.jpg

----------


## 9bibby

Not sure, the code is fully open source under GPL so you can examine/compile it yourself.

It's written in Autohotkey so it's just an AHK script bundled into an EXE. I'm guessing Autohotkey is used for Malware all the time.

It's been updated now with player location and map resizing etc.

----------


## jensmd

thx!
cant do it on my own, cause im not a programmer  :Wink:

----------


## 9bibby

Pretty easy to run from source, just need to install Autohotkey and double click the script file.

Player position and monster positions have been added.

----------

